# Happy Holidays from Home Theater Shack!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

On behalf of all the staff here at the Shack we would like to wish everyone a happy holiday season. 

*HAPPY HOLIDAYS!*

If you are traveling, please be careful and drive safely. :T

God bless you and your family!


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Thank YOU Home Theater Shack Staffers!:yourock:


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

Merry Christmas to everyone on the best AV forum on the net!


----------

